# Cold process



## Flatdecker (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Guys,


New to site but seems alot of knowledge and info can be obtained here and I will do my best to provide as well. We are based in Ontario Canada so I realize our material pricing may differ but was wondering your labour calculations for a cold process system as follows: 
Vapor barrier set in adhesive on steel deck
3" ISO set in adhesive(squegee applied)
1/8" proteco board set in adhesive(squegee applied)
3plies 180SS Base set in cold process(squegee applied)
2ply mod bit wall flashing set in flashing cement (trowel applied)
cold process flood coat and gravel (squegee applied)

This is new construction 68sq....mod bit flashings will be 2' high
not to many penetrations, 3 hvac, 2 drains...any help or suggestions would be great.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry we haven't done cold process (way too messy), only torch or self adhering. And we prefer single ply now anyways so I have zero input.


----------



## Flatdecker (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Grumpy.....we do a fair bit of 2ply as well, here we like to mop our 180 base and torch 250cap.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Flatdecker said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> New to site but seems alot of knowledge and info can be obtained here and I will do my best to provide as well. We are based in Ontario Canada so I realize our material pricing may differ but was wondering your labour calculations for a cold process system as follows:
> ...


What are you asking here? I guess what we think of it? If it were me, I would do as such.

plastic vapor barrier over steel deck, screw down Iso and cover board, mop down 3 plys of felt, cap it with mod bit, flood it and gravel it. I am not a fan of cold applied systems. They work in some apps. Is there a reason to put on this system? Are you not able to use a kettle on the job? Other wise you could do the same only put a single ply of your choice on it also.


----------



## Flatdecker (Feb 3, 2011)

This is what the spec is for the job....I am asking if anyone does any cold app and what they figure their labour to be on these systems...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

If it were me, labor would be 2-3 times what it would be to mop it on. I have a question, why cold app the vapor barrier and iso down? why not screw it down? If you could rent a spray rig it would speed it up by alot. Then I would charge maybe a little more then moping it on.


----------



## Flatdecker (Feb 3, 2011)

1985gt thanks for suggestion on labour.....they do not want anything penetrating roof deck which is why we cannot mechanically fasten iso.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

The difference between our hot mopped and adhesive roof jobs seem to be an additional $3-4/sqft. It is tough to tell if that is all due to the adhesive process though, because typically the buildings we have to use adhesive on are quite high.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Flatdecker said:


> 1985gt thanks for suggestion on labour.....they do not want anything penetrating roof deck which is why we cannot mechanically fasten iso.


 
Oh I see, well good luck. I hate that stuff, I can deal with the mess but it burned us bad once. We took a gamble and it didnt work out. Id rather mop them on any day of the week! Like shazapple said it could be how high it is too. Hard to pump more then 70' feet or so, clogged pipes and what not. Good luck with your project!


----------



## Flatdecker (Feb 3, 2011)

Well went in at $99,300+taxes and found out we were $18000 higher than low bid. Thanks for input guys and look forward to providing and receiving info..


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Flatdecker said:


> Well went in at $99,300+taxes and found out we were $18000 higher than low bid. Thanks for input guys and look forward to providing and receiving info..


 
Ouch, sorry hope you have better luck the next time. Sometimes its good you dont get a job. Do you think you could have done the job at $81,300 do a quality job and still make a buck? Thats what I ask my self. We just lost a job by a large amount, I wouldnt have taken the job for what the other contractors did. Some people still belive in do a job and doing it well.


----------



## Flatdecker (Feb 3, 2011)

I could have never done it for that in a timely and quality manner like you said. No hard feelings we went in like we had to unfortunately things dont always work out...thats part of doing business.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Flatdecker said:


> I could have never done it for that in a timely and quality manner like you said. No hard feelings we went in like we had to unfortunately things dont always work out...thats part of doing business.


 
Yes that is very true. Better to not get the job then to have someone call you a bad roofer.


----------

